# converta-cycle



## skindel (Mar 26, 2014)

got a line on one of these and it looks good --its a trike but the 2 back wheels come off to replace with one--its an aluminum looking bar kinda reminds me on silverking but it a trike
any body got any ideals on value its sweet


----------



## barracuda (Mar 26, 2014)

http://www.tricyclefetish.com/anthony_brother.php

I've seen them go as high as $200, depending upon completeness, date, and condition.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 26, 2014)

I restored one recently. Check all of the bearings, they ware out. I had to use parts from three different ones to make one nice one. I still have parts, look here http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?52296-Angeles-Converto-Trike-Parts&p=333921#post333921


----------

